# [UPDATE 5][MOD][Android 7.0+][UNI] Get Google Assistant on non-Pixel devices



## Fknt00 (Jan 9, 2017)

*  [MOD] [Android 7.0+] [arm/arm64/x86] [nodpi] 
G-Assistant v6.0_7 (Assistant Enabler)*





*How to install Google Assistant:*








Thanks to @polarworks



*"Ok Google" is working!
This mod doesn't change your device's model name.*



*Instructions:*
- Download the zip (Oh, Fknt00, really? )
- Reboot to recovery
- Flash the zip
- Reboot
- Enjoy!


*Screenshots:*















​


________________________________________________________________________________

*[addon script]**
G-Assistant v0.1_1:*
*[UNIVERSAL]* 
________________________________________________________________________________

*G-Assistant v1.0_2:*
*[arm]* *[arm64]* *[x86]*
________________________________________________________________________________

*G-Assistant v2.0_1:*
*[arm]* *[arm64]*
*Voice Retrain issue was fixed!* 
________________________________________________________________________________

*G-Assistant v3.0_1:*
*[arm]* *[arm64]* *[x86]*

Based on: Google App v6.10.36 beta
________________________________________________________________________________

*G-Assistant v4.0_3:*
*[arm]* *[arm64]*

Based on: Google App v6.11.13 beta
________________________________________________________________________________

*G-Assistant v5.0_1:*
*[arm]* *[arm64]*

Based on: Google App v6.11.15 beta
________________________________________________________________________________

*G-Assistant v6.0_7:*
*[arm]* *[arm64]* *[x86]*

Based on: Google App v6.10.37
________________________________________________________________________________



​*Supported languages*: English and German.
*If Google Assistant is not showing up*: go to the Google app info and wipe its data.
*Make sure that "Search assistant" or "Now on tap" is set as long-press action for home button.*
*OnePlus 3 users*: "The Google Assistant" starts "by holding the finger print scanner for 1 sec." (Thanks to @*despeh*)






*Thanks for downloading!* 


*Good luck!* :highfive:



​


----------



## V-Droid (Jan 10, 2017)

So... Are we supposed to flash the zip? Please write some instructions. 

Sent from my Moto E 2015 using XDA Labs


----------



## Fknt00 (Jan 10, 2017)

V-Droid said:


> So... Are we supposed to flash the zip? Please write some instructions.
> 
> Sent from my Moto E 2015 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



*Done!*


----------



## mykenyc (Jan 10, 2017)

Fknt00 said:


> *Done!*

Click to collapse



Good ****, Okay Google is working with this.


----------



## Fknt00 (Jan 10, 2017)

mykenyc said:


> Good ****, Okay Google is working with this.

Click to collapse


----------



## mykenyc (Jan 11, 2017)

Fknt00 said:


>

Click to collapse



You should have put this in Software development I believe.


----------



## raphytaffy (Jan 11, 2017)

Does this break Android Pay?


----------



## kryzeK (Jan 11, 2017)

Please, base this mod on beta releases of Google App


----------



## edde275 (Jan 11, 2017)

Does this enable unlimited photo backups in Google photos? I'm afraid of using any modification that does that in case Google finds out I don't actually have a pixel and have been using that offer anyway.


----------



## ForgottenDude (Jan 11, 2017)

Thanks for this! Two questions:

1. Is there any way to revert to Now on Tap from this?

2. What about clean flashing/dirty flashing ROMs? Do I have to flash this zip after clean flashing (I assume yes)? What about dirty flashing?


----------



## unholysmoke (Jan 11, 2017)

Hmmm. Flashed on my OnePlus One (CM14.1) and I can see Google Assistant settings within the Google area of Settings...but can't get to the Assistant itself I think. Search is just the normal Googly search, Now doesn't appear to have changed.... I have Google set as my launcher, can't see any additional widgets. Any ideas?

---------- Post added at 02:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:20 PM ----------




unholysmoke said:


> Hmmm. Flashed on my OnePlus One (CM14.1) and I can see Google Assistant settings within the Google area of Settings...but can't get to the Assistant itself I think. Search is just the normal Googly search, Now doesn't appear to have changed.... I have Google set as my launcher, can't see any additional widgets. Any ideas?

Click to collapse



Arf. Long press home. Works a treat, now setting up my IFTTT Hue light triggers!


----------



## xT-g-K (Jan 11, 2017)

I installed but after the first run I still get now on tap. Oneplus 3 on OOS 4.0.1 Android 7.0


----------



## lantigua (Jan 11, 2017)

It worked. But still cant use OK Google Everywhere. It is still asking me to retrain whenever I "ok google" from home screen.


----------



## atb1183 (Jan 11, 2017)

For people having problem, clear Google app data then try again.

To op, so you modified the Google app (velvet) right? Can you share what you did? 

Google app has so much permission so we all should be cautious about installing a modded app with such powers.


----------



## bonsaisushi (Jan 11, 2017)

Bootloop on Resurrection Rom, Nexus 6p 7.1.1, can we have a uninstaller too?

Edit1: worked fine after 1 reboot, the assistant is accessible long pressing the home button


----------



## ArcadiosXZ (Jan 11, 2017)

Hey guys,,, need help!!! Flashed it and nothing happened on my Redmi 2 on Resurrection remix official nougat ROM.... Holding home button opens Google now!!! I downloaded the arm version!!!


----------



## 2x4 (Jan 11, 2017)

how does this work? what does it change? does it not edit build.prop?


----------



## Mimisf (Jan 11, 2017)

ArcadiosXZ said:


> Hey guys,,, need help!!! Flashed it and nothing happened on my Redmi 2 on Resurrection remix official nougat ROM.... Holding home button opens Google now!!! I downloaded the arm version!!!

Click to collapse



Set primary language to English!

---------- Post added at 07:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:52 PM ----------

I only have 1 problem... When I say OK Google, the setup your voice screen shows.i can press do I later but it's annoying XD... Any solution to this?


----------



## osm0sis (Jan 11, 2017)

2x4 said:


> how does this work? what does it change? does it not edit build.prop?

Click to collapse



Hacked Velvet.apk (Google App)

Once Xposed gets release for Nougat a module will be the better more universal way to do it.


----------



## ArcadiosXZ (Jan 11, 2017)

osm0sis said:


> Hacked Velvet.apk (Google App)
> 
> Once Xposed gets release for Nougat a module will be the better more universal way to do it.

Click to collapse



Yeah... That assistant enabler module for MM was awesome... In fact that was the first time I used Google assistant!!!


----------



## ArcadiosXZ (Jan 11, 2017)

osm0sis said:


> Hacked Velvet.apk (Google App)
> 
> Once Xposed gets release for Nougat a module will be the better more universal way to do it.

Click to collapse





Mimisf said:


> Set primary language to English!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:52 PM ----------
> 
> I only have 1 problem... When I say OK Google, the setup your voice screen shows.i can press do I later but it's annoying XD... Any solution to this?

Click to collapse



It's already set to English (United States)


----------



## Midomad (Jan 11, 2017)

There is already an app on the playstore with the same purpose!
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.trivisionzero.getassistant
Or is there a difference?


----------



## Mimisf (Jan 11, 2017)

Midomad said:


> There is already an app on the playstore with the same purpose!
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.trivisionzero.getassistant
> Or is there a difference?

Click to collapse



Read the description.. it says it's only for Nexus phones with nougat. If you have these requirements, go ahead

---------- Post added at 08:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 PM ----------




ArcadiosXZ said:


> It's already set to English (United States)

Click to collapse



Clear Google app data maybe?


----------



## m2d3 (Jan 11, 2017)

I'm having problems getting the Assistant to work.
System language is English (United States) and I only have the now on tap option, which I didn't have before but nothing pops up about the Assistant. Tried to clear appdata + wiped cache. Running CM14.1 on a One M7 here.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Newmanl (Jan 11, 2017)

For those people who having issues just edit build.prop with ro.opa.eligible_device=true reboot and that's all...Worked for me since december...Now is not necessary to change the device model which it's cool...remember having English US as main language ?


----------



## Gilbert_vanguard (Jan 11, 2017)

Strange! "OK Google" stopped working, it's not listening anymore


----------



## Delater (Jan 11, 2017)

I'm having same problem. I have learned assistant to recognize my voice but every time I launch assistant with "OK Google " it opens " teach assistant to recognize your voice " page. Clearing Google app memory didn't help. It's very annoying


----------



## m2d3 (Jan 11, 2017)

Newmanl said:


> For those people who having issues just edit build.prop with ro.opa.eligible_device=true reboot and that's all...Worked for me since december...Now is not necessary to change the device model which it's cool...remember having English US as main language

Click to collapse



Already have the build.prop edit but it still just shows me the Now On Tap stuff.


----------



## Cyclic (Jan 11, 2017)

Midomad said:


> There is already an app on the playstore with the same purpose!
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.trivisionzero.getassistant
> Or is there a difference?

Click to collapse



This one doesn't change the build prop. Also to the other person, it works for non-nexus devices..


----------



## Vankog (Jan 11, 2017)

Are there any experiences if this works with Marshmallow, too? 
Don't want to install the XPosed modules just for enabling G Assistant.


----------



## Cyclic (Jan 11, 2017)

I don't know if it can be the same fix but if you get that annoying pop-up after the OK Google command use this app to fix it https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=choplabalagun.blogspot.com.chopassistant&hl=en (also make sure to clear your google app search data  )


----------



## codeluca (Jan 11, 2017)

It doesn't work on Experience ROM 8.0 (Stock ROM with extra features) on my OnePlus 3. I cleared app data and system language is English.

Any suggestion would be very appreciated.

Have a nice day!


----------



## mykenyc (Jan 11, 2017)

Cyclic01 said:


> I don't know if it can be the same fix but if you get that annoying pop-up after the OK Google command use this app to fix it https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=choplabalagun.blogspot.com.chopassistant&hl=en (also make sure to clear your google app search data  )

Click to collapse



Everyone try using the beta app it fixes the okay Google issue. I was mistaken. . 

Sent from my XT1526 using XDA Labs


----------



## Stupendousman2012 (Jan 12, 2017)

No luck on Moto X Play using 7.1 AICP 
Anyone else have any luck?


----------



## Darth_qkraxo (Jan 12, 2017)

*Error message.*







I keep gettingnthis error message. Clean and dirty flashes.  Lineage 14.1 zenfone 2 ze551ml. Any ideas?
Thanks for all you do guys.


----------



## daniel4653 (Jan 12, 2017)

Gilbert_vanguard said:


> Strange! "OK Google" stopped working, it's not listening anymore

Click to collapse




She didn't like you. 

LOL jk


----------



## Newmanl (Jan 12, 2017)

m2d3 said:


> Already have the build.prop edit but it still just shows me the Now On Tap stuff.

Click to collapse



Mmmmm install google app newer version from apk mirror and try again....and clear google app data....that worked for me


----------



## vignesh95 (Jan 12, 2017)

do i need to clean flash the rom and install this mod ?
i already changed the buildprop before installing this mod
iam using lineage os 14.1 oneplus 2 @Fknt00


----------



## despeh (Jan 12, 2017)

codeluca said:


> It doesn't work on Experience ROM 8.0 (Stock ROM with extra features) on my OnePlus 3. I cleared app data and system language is English.
> 
> Any suggestion would be very appreciated.
> 
> Have a nice day!

Click to collapse



Hei codeluca, I tried mine on experience 7.0 using oneplus 3 and it works! Flash the software using twrp and once reboot go to clear the google app data. 

The google assistant started by holding the finger print scanner for 1 sec and then it will pop out the assistant.


----------



## ArcadiosXZ (Jan 12, 2017)

Mimisf said:


> Read the description.. it says it's only for Nexus phones with nougat. If you have these requirements, go ahead
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Already did that!!!

---------- Post added at 09:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 AM ----------




Darth_qkraxo said:


> I keep gettingnthis error message. Clean and dirty flashes. Lineage 14.1 zenfone 2 ze551ml. Any ideas?
> Thanks for all you do guys.

Click to collapse



I got that when signature verification was enabled!!!
Try only checking the MD5 box and try!!!


----------



## domnic79 (Jan 12, 2017)

Will it work on Miui Nougat? Did anybody try it on miui?


----------



## ArcadiosXZ (Jan 12, 2017)

Mimisf said:


> Read the description.. it says it's only for Nexus phones with nougat. If you have these requirements, go ahead
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The problem was minimal even though long press home was set to "show assistant". I had to change that to" google now on tap " and that worked??


----------



## codeluca (Jan 12, 2017)

despeh said:


> Hei codeluca, I tried mine on experience 7.0 using oneplus 3 and it works! Flash the software using twrp and once reboot go to clear the google app data.
> 
> The google assistant started by holding the finger print scanner for 1 sec and then it will pop out the assistant.

Click to collapse



Thank you for your answer! Still doesn't work. Can't get why honestly :crying:


----------



## digiboy1 (Jan 12, 2017)

codeluca said:


> Thank you for your answer! Still doesn't work. Can't get why honestly :crying:

Click to collapse



I'm on OnePlus 3 official stock 4.0.1, rooted. 
Doesn't work for me too. Tried those steps (wiping cache n clear all data of google app).


----------



## codeluca (Jan 12, 2017)

digiboy1 said:


> I'm on OnePlus 3 official stock 4.0.1, rooted.
> Doesn't work for me too. Tried those steps (wiping cache n clear all data of google app).

Click to collapse



Let's wait for some help then :S

I did tried to reflash the .zip again but nothing


----------



## digiboy1 (Jan 12, 2017)

codeluca said:


> Let's wait for some help then :S
> 
> I did tried to reflash the .zip again but nothing

Click to collapse



Yep. I have tried that too.


----------



## dragsterman (Jan 12, 2017)

@Fknt00

Is it possible to have both Now on Tap (screen search) and Google Assistant at the same time?


----------



## alwayswynne (Jan 12, 2017)

Doesn't work. You still have to change the model number. This thread seems pointless. We already had "OK Google" working anyway.


----------



## nadiros (Jan 12, 2017)

dragsterman said:


> @Fknt00
> 
> Is it possible to have both Now on Tap (screen search) and Google Assistant at the same time?

Click to collapse



Google assistant does screen search too :cyclops:


----------



## chalmizzle (Jan 12, 2017)

For those still unsuccessful, download & install a beta version of the app (that's higher than the currently installed version) from apkmirror.com and then your good to go. Didnt have to clear app cache just updated app and it worked for me! No voice retrain either

HTC 10 running Viper10 4.4.0 on MM Firmware


----------



## codeluca (Jan 12, 2017)

chalmizzle said:


> For those still unsuccessful, download & install a beta version of the app (that's higher than the currently installed version) from apkmirror.com and then your good to go. Didnt have to clear app cache just updated app and it worked for me! No voice retrain either
> 
> HTC 10 running Viper10 4.4.0 on MM Firmware

Click to collapse



I can confirm this is working. Thank you !


----------



## MoonBlade (Jan 12, 2017)

Doesnt work on Oneplus 3T stock :\


----------



## despeh (Jan 12, 2017)

chalmizzle said:


> For those still unsuccessful, download & install a beta version of the app (that's higher than the currently installed version) from apkmirror.com and then your good to go. Didnt have to clear app cache just updated app and it worked for me! No voice retrain either
> 
> HTC 10 running Viper10 4.4.0 on MM Firmware

Click to collapse



wonderful. Sounds that your sugestion works!


----------



## despeh (Jan 12, 2017)

codeluca said:


> Thank you for your answer! Still doesn't work. Can't get why honestly :crying:

Click to collapse



Again is me. I know your pain. After i have updated the Exp rom to v8.0, the assistant no longer work. You are right.
However, follow the forum shows that by updating the google app to the latest version 6.10.35 beta will fixed the issue.

After tested, it works!!  just install the app and press the home button and the assistant came out by its own without training required.
One more thing, when going to setting , look for the 'Buttons' setting and under the  'Home' long press action , make sure it is configure as 'search assistant'. 
good Luck.


----------



## polarworks (Jan 12, 2017)

hi, one question Which zip file use for me S7 Edge, im now used Beta 6 Nugat, thank you


----------



## bland.life (Jan 12, 2017)

Is setting the language to "English (United States)" a must?
Set it within the Google app or set it to the system language too?


----------



## KaranKapoor (Jan 12, 2017)

codeluca said:


> I can confirm this is working. Thank you !

Click to collapse



Yep, confirmed working.


----------



## chigarow (Jan 12, 2017)

*Uninstall*


```
Hello, how to uninstall this Mod?
```


----------



## Mimisf (Jan 12, 2017)

bland.life said:


> Is setting the language to "English (United States)" a must?
> Set it within the Google app or set it to the system language too?

Click to collapse



System language unfortunately

---------- Post added at 09:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 PM ----------

Reflash the rom 

Or, if your language is not supported by the assistant yet, set your language as primary and you will have the old Google now.


----------



## chigarow (Jan 12, 2017)

Mimisf said:


> System language unfortunately
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks a lot for the answer~
and is there any ota update? or i have to update it manually?


----------



## ItsDon (Jan 12, 2017)

chalmizzle said:


> For those still unsuccessful, download & install a beta version of the app (that's higher than the currently installed version) from apkmirror.com and then your good to go. Didnt have to clear app cache just updated app and it worked for me! No voice retrain either
> 
> HTC 10 running Viper10 4.4.0 on MM Firmware

Click to collapse



Confirmed, thanks for the heads up.

Moto G4 Lineage 14.1


----------



## Mimisf (Jan 12, 2017)

chigarow said:


> thanks a lot for the answer~
> and is there any ota update? or i have to update it manually?

Click to collapse



I don't know if it breaks the OTA function 

Maybe but I am not sure.


----------



## PGHammer (Jan 13, 2017)

raphytaffy said:


> Does this break Android Pay?

Click to collapse



Root breaks Android Pay (or Samsung Pay) - neither will work on rooted devices.
Normally, Samsung devices running Nougat can use either - except if they are rooted.


----------



## chigarow (Jan 13, 2017)

Mimisf said:


> I don't know if it breaks the OTA function
> 
> Maybe but I am not sure.

Click to collapse



What I mean is, how to update the Google Assistant later? Is it updated manually or via OTA update?


----------



## Fknt00 (Jan 13, 2017)

dragsterman said:


> @Fknt00
> 
> Is it possible to have both Now on Tap (screen search) and Google Assistant at the same time?

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, no.


----------



## avinashjirapure (Jan 13, 2017)

@Fknt00

What's new in today's 2.0.1 version? 


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fknt00 (Jan 13, 2017)

vignesh95 said:


> do i need to clean flash the rom and install this mod ?
> i already changed the buildprop before installing this mod
> iam using lineage os 14.1 oneplus 2 @Fknt00

Click to collapse



No, you don't.


----------



## Fknt00 (Jan 13, 2017)

avinashjirapure said:


> @Fknt00
> 
> What's new in today's 2.0.1 version?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Voice Retrain issue was fixed!


----------



## littleshiro (Jan 13, 2017)

I installed the 2.0.1 and it worked for a while but now it has stopped working


----------



## gvrgvr (Jan 13, 2017)

I wiped the google's data, and set long press home button for the search assistant. But the same google search is displayed rather than the google assistant. Initially i installed the version 1.0_2, it worked twice and then the same problem continues.!!!! Help!!!!


----------



## RazGame (Jan 13, 2017)

Nexus 7 2013 Lineage OS works good! Thanks! @Fknt00
How I can enable buttons as on Pixel ?
May you upload this mod too?


----------



## polarworks (Jan 13, 2017)

Please, Which zip file use for me S7 Edge, im now used Beta 6 Nugat, thank you?


----------



## achuth20 (Jan 13, 2017)

Works like a charm on Op2 running RR , thanks @Fknt00


----------



## Fknt00 (Jan 13, 2017)

polarworks said:


> Please, Which zip file use for me S7 Edge, im now used Beta 6 Nugat, thank you?

Click to collapse



Install the *arm* version!


----------



## Fknt00 (Jan 13, 2017)

RazGame said:


> Nexus 7 2013 Lineage OS works good! Thanks! @Fknt00
> How I can enable buttons as on Pixel ?
> May you upload this mod too?

Click to collapse



I'll try to make the mod. But for now, you can test *CypherOS* (I love this ROM!) - it doesn't need the *Pixel Mod*.


----------



## Fknt00 (Jan 13, 2017)

achuth20 said:


> Works like a charm on Op2 running RR , thanks @Fknt00

Click to collapse


----------



## polarworks (Jan 13, 2017)

Great Work fknt00,im make the video tutorial in two languages, please put the video in the first post, Enjoy
How Install Google Assistant
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tm9jNOejJ6A


----------



## Fknt00 (Jan 13, 2017)

polarworks said:


> Great Work fknt00,im make the video tutorial in two languages, please put the video in the first post, Enjoy
> How Install Google Assistant
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tm9jNOejJ6A

Click to collapse



Done!


----------



## kryzeK (Jan 13, 2017)

@Fknt00 this mod works with any language like another mod (http://chromloop.com/2016/12/mod-en...n-pixel-devices-without-changing-phone-model/)?


----------



## Fknt00 (Jan 13, 2017)

kryzeK said:


> @Fknt00 this mod works with any language like another mod (http://chromloop.com/2016/12/mod-en...n-pixel-devices-without-changing-phone-model/)?

Click to collapse



Not *yet*.


----------



## Fknt00 (Jan 13, 2017)

RazGame said:


> Nexus 7 2013 Lineage OS works good! Thanks! @Fknt00
> How I can enable buttons as on Pixel ?
> May you upload this mod too?

Click to collapse



Pixel Mod v1.0_1 (for Nexus 7 2013)

(I don't have a Nexus 7 (2013), so I cannot test to see if it's working  perfectly.)


----------



## codeluca (Jan 14, 2017)

May we have a generic changelog? What does it change between v1 and v3?

Have a nice day! Great Mod !


----------



## Dan_Jacques (Jan 14, 2017)

@Fknt00 Awesome mod!


----------



## Abdul Ghani 18 (Jan 14, 2017)

Hello developers im having a moto g4 plus does i need to flash this by rooting and installing custom recovery or by stock recovery

And also does it voids the warranty?


----------



## sandor clegane (Jan 14, 2017)

Thank you very much!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 AM ----------




Abdul Ghani 18 said:


> Hello developers im having a moto g4 plus does i need to flash this by rooting and installing custom recovery or by stock recovery
> 
> And also does it voids the warranty?

Click to collapse



Yes you will need a custom recovery and root for this

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RazGame (Jan 14, 2017)

Fknt00 said:


> Pixel Mod v1.0_1 (for Nexus 7 2013)
> 
> (I don't have a Nexus 7 (2013), so I cannot test to see if it's working  perfectly.)

Click to collapse



I have bootloop after installing
Update:
All okay! Thanks you !!

You can make thread with this mod at Nexus 7 2013 forum

Update one more:
Damn, I have DEB version with LTE, but u build it for FLO, can you build this for DEB version too?


----------



## Djs333 (Jan 14, 2017)

is this support ok google detection on lock screen(ok google detection anywhere) in my moto g titan?


----------



## Rawwr (Jan 14, 2017)

is it possible to get the pixel animation on nav bar ?


----------



## aadnan181 (Jan 14, 2017)

This mod won't work on 7.1 ?


----------



## shubhaemk (Jan 14, 2017)

How to revert back? Any idea? Thanks!


----------



## mr-mauro (Jan 14, 2017)

shubhaemk said:


> How to revert back? Any idea? Thanks!

Click to collapse



Re-flash your rom


----------



## 69gm (Jan 15, 2017)

Will I need to reflash this after every ROM update?


----------



## chobztopz (Jan 15, 2017)

Error install zenfone 2 ze551ml cm 14.1


----------



## Marduc (Jan 15, 2017)

ArcadiosXZ said:


> The problem was minimal even though long press home was set to "show assistant". I had to change that to" google now on tap " and that worked

Click to collapse



Holy crap that actually worked for me!
Before that I tried EVERYTHING possible. I guess my default assistant-on-long-press-home was not doing the right thing. Thanks!


----------



## gvrgvr (Jan 15, 2017)

It worked. But when I restart the device, the old Google search / Google now appears. 
What to do ????


----------



## texasaggie1 (Jan 16, 2017)

*Sounds Awesome*

EDIT:  Works like a champ on my rooted stock 20A! 

Great work, going to try it out now. 

To the OP, If it works I would like to incorporate it into a rom I am working on. How could I get permission to do that?


----------



## sudoxd (Jan 16, 2017)

edde275 said:


> Does this enable unlimited photo backups in Google photos? I'm afraid of using any modification that does that in case Google finds out I don't actually have a pixel and have been using that offer anyway.

Click to collapse



are you dumb? the unlimited photo storage works on most if not all devices with google photos. just go into google photos > settings > backup & sync > upload size and one of the options there should be "high quality (free unlimited storage)" and "original (limited to account storage)" high quality will do


----------



## 69gm (Jan 16, 2017)

twosaltyy said:


> are you dumb? the unlimited photo storage works on most if not all devices with google photos. just go into google photos > settings > backup & sync > upload size and one of the options there should be "high quality (free unlimited storage)" and "original (limited to account storage)" high quality will do

Click to collapse



I think he means unlimited original... Like how it's available for Pixel phones


----------



## sudoxd (Jan 16, 2017)

69gm said:


> I think he means unlimited original... Like how it's available for Pixel phones

Click to collapse



it really should not make much difference on the htc one m8, i cant see much difference.


----------



## Dr.Kalai (Jan 16, 2017)

Works on OnePlus 2, Ressurection remix official ROM.


----------



## edde275 (Jan 16, 2017)

69gm said:


> I think he means unlimited original... Like how it's available for Pixel phones

Click to collapse



Exactly, maybe should have made that clearer.


----------



## bsrgsit (Jan 16, 2017)

edde275 said:


> Does this enable unlimited photo backups in Google photos? I'm afraid of using any modification that does that in case Google finds out I don't actually have a pixel and have been using that offer anyway.

Click to collapse



Could you share the trick. I want to use it . Thanks


----------



## ForgottenDude (Jan 16, 2017)

twosaltyy said:


> are you dumb? the unlimited photo storage works on most if not all devices with google photos. just go into google photos > settings > backup & sync > upload size and one of the options there should be "high quality (free unlimited storage)" and "original (limited to account storage)" high quality will do

Click to collapse





> are you dumb?

Click to collapse



Oh, the irony.


----------



## bsrgsit (Jan 16, 2017)

I tried this and working flawlessly.  Thank Dev. I am on Abhishek CM14.1 12-03 Build.


----------



## manjeetexplorer (Jan 16, 2017)

is there any way to make it continue listening mode i have to touch mic icon again and again. after each result is it possible to make it listen continue...


----------



## sufie cruise (Jan 16, 2017)

can u mod it for miui mm?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2017)

sufie cruise said:


> can u mod it for miui mm?

Click to collapse



No. Only for 7.0+


----------



## dudeawsome (Jan 16, 2017)

not working on lg v20 can someone help pls


----------



## Kevro_86 (Jan 17, 2017)

Does this have any adverse affects on YouTube?   Some videos that I was able to play before flashing this no longer play.  They error out.  I have heard that this may be somehow tricking the system into thinking this is a Pixel phone, and YouTube thinks my VZW Note 4 has the Snapdragon 820, and tries to decode videos in a format that older snapdragon processors are incapable of.


----------



## w_thenujaya (Jan 17, 2017)

anybody tried this on the lenovo k5 plus a6020? i'm on resurrection remix 7.1.1 and i've notice more battery drain after i installed this. the mod works flawlessly on this phone,just set the long home press to now on tap


----------



## radisoft (Jan 17, 2017)

Can somebody please explain me why the somehow modified APK is necessary or where its advantages are? I have a Oneplus One running the latest CM/LineageOS nightlies and the only thing I need is the entry in the build.prop file:


```
ro.opa.eligible_device=true
```

After that, Google Assistant works with the normal Google Search (Beta) App from the store, no "Hello Google" retraining or other problems...

It would be nice to have a flashable ZIP that only modifies the build.prop, though... makes it easier to retain the Assistant after flashing a new OS version...


----------



## Dyt199412syam (Jan 17, 2017)

Does "ro.opa.eligible.device=true" will deleted if i update the rom? Does this mod will backed up if i update the rom? I have Wintech wt88047 running LineageOS 14.1 with micro opengapps. It runs good and perfect like Pixel devices. @Fknt00 maybe you have the answer.!

Update:
The mod broke/removed the CMUpdater app in LineageOS rom.


----------



## geekychandu (Jan 17, 2017)

I see there is a new upload by the dev @Fknt00 , OP didn't updated the thread yet and no changelog also.


----------



## Dr.Kalai (Jan 17, 2017)

Can we flash over last file?


----------



## newkydawg (Jan 17, 2017)

Dr.Kalai said:


> Can we flash over last file?

Click to collapse



I did. Seems to work just fine.


----------



## Dafriss (Jan 17, 2017)

I hate English, can i keep my system language in dutch and only enable english for google (Assistant) ?


----------



## geekychandu (Jan 17, 2017)

Finally made it work. Yay


----------



## Diego1751 (Jan 18, 2017)

radisoft said:


> Can somebody please explain me why the somehow modified APK is necessary or where its advantages are? I have a Oneplus One running the latest CM/LineageOS nightlies and the only thing I need is the entry in the build.prop file:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



So if I was to change that to false it would go back to google now on tap? I actually much prefer it the screenshot with text selection function is too nice haha, also it interrupts my music when its used 

I saw this post in the sidebar and came over  Im not on a pixel im on the droid turbo running RR nougat and I used a stock open gapps level install and it used google assistant


----------



## radisoft (Jan 18, 2017)

Dyt199412syam said:


> Does "ro.opa.eligible.device=true" will deleted if i update the rom? Does this mod will backed up if i update the rom? I have Wintech wt88047 running LineageOS 14.1 with micro opengapps. It runs good and perfect like Pixel devices. @Fknt00 maybe you have the answer.!
> 
> Update:
> The mod broke/removed the CMUpdater app in LineageOS rom.

Click to collapse



Yes, all modifications in the build.prop are overwritten after you flash a new version/nightly of the ROM, so basically you have to modify it after every time you flash a new nightly. There are some tools where you can do that automatically but they are of no use as long as the LineageOS updates are not official.

That's why I'd like to have a flashable ZIP that just modifies the build.prop, I don't need the modified Google apk...



Diego1751 said:


> So if I was to change that to false it would go back to google now on tap? I actually much prefer it the screenshot with text selection function is too nice haha, also it interrupts my music when its used
> 
> I saw this post in the sidebar and came over  Im not on a pixel im on the droid turbo running RR nougat and I used a stock open gapps level install and it used google assistant

Click to collapse



Yes, you can either set it to false or delete that line completely, as it just doesn't exist in non-Pixel devices. After a reboot the Google Assistant is gone. Fastest way is root + text editor.


----------



## voidzero (Jan 18, 2017)

I want to *disable* google assistant and go back to the older (previous) voice search, because I have Tasker voice integration which doesn't work with the newer Google Assistant. Any tips on how to do this?


----------



## mr-mauro (Jan 18, 2017)

voidzero said:


> I want to *disable* google assistant and go back to the older (previous) voice search, because I have Tasker voice integration which doesn't work with the newer Google Assistant. Any tips on how to do this?

Click to collapse



Reflash your rom, the mod will "disappear"


----------



## sahed01 (Jan 18, 2017)

working fine in oneplus 3 Android 7.0 (oxygen os 4.0.2) 
. 
Thank you for your work!


----------



## satria113nu (Jan 18, 2017)

thanks work perfect in Moto E with AOSP Extended ROM

Sent from my condor using Tapatalk


----------



## nickgrserifos (Jan 18, 2017)

I have a nexus 6p. Does it have to be rooted to activate this mod?


----------



## ketan.xda (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi, i already have google assistant / app installed on my moto G osprey running on CM14.1 thru zip flash.

I just want to know, can I flash this new zip over the old installed app?


----------



## ksulaiman579 (Jan 18, 2017)

zip flashed fine, and was working 100% on setup , but it assisstant doesnt start on hotword after reboot and always prompts no wifi ... and in some instances doesnt save settings "my voice". 
Don't want to sound whiny b***h, awesome work.


----------



## nadiros (Jan 18, 2017)

ksulaiman579 said:


> zip flashed fine, and was working 100% on setup , but it assisstant doesnt start on hotword after reboot and always prompts no wifi ... and in some instances doesnt save settings "my voice".
> Don't want to sound whiny b***h, awesome work.

Click to collapse



What device and ROM? Stock?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 18, 2017)

nickgrserifos said:


> I have a nexus 6p. Does it have to be rooted to activate this mod?

Click to collapse



at least you'll need to have an unlocked bootloader and a custom recovery to flash the zip.


----------



## brotbuexe (Jan 18, 2017)

The latest version of the enabler works great on my Samsung S7 with Nougat. Thanks for this.


----------



## ksulaiman579 (Jan 18, 2017)

nadiros said:


> What device and ROM? Stock?

Click to collapse



S3-I9300 RR nougat i.e. 5.8


----------



## enokack (Jan 18, 2017)

*Voice recognition google assistant always popping up*

For those having problems with assistant voice recognition always popping up, use the google app beta version:

https://
play.google.com/apps/testing/com.google.android.googlequicksearchbox

After sign for the beta, just wait for the google app update to appear in the play store for your account.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jan 18, 2017)

Just out of curiosity, is Google Assistant only available on Nougat?


----------



## ElectricPulze (Jan 19, 2017)

When I enter Google App settings and try to enter "Google Assistant -> Settings" I only get a Trouble Connecting error. I live in Sweden but my phone is set to English US.
Any idea what might be wrong?


----------



## ksulaiman579 (Jan 19, 2017)

ElectricPulze said:


> When I enter Google App settings and try to enter "Google Assistant -> Settings" I only get a Trouble Connecting error. I live in Sweden but my phone is set to English US.
> Any idea what might be wrong?

Click to collapse



i have the same problem. it worked fine the first time though , and if it starts it doesnt save  the settings.


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 19, 2017)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> Just out of curiosity, is Google Assistant only available on Nougat?

Click to collapse



Yes.


----------



## ksulaiman579 (Jan 19, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yes.

Click to collapse



as far as i know marshmallow also has it , there is a exposed method also for marshmallow


----------



## Williquah (Jan 19, 2017)

So for a backup, do we just need build.prop and /system/priv-app/Velvet/Velvet.apk? 
(or /system/app/Velvet/Velvet.apk - depending on where it's located)


----------



## grininja (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanks! Working like a charm on my Nexus 7 2013 with CM 14.1.


----------



## yannocahiles (Jan 19, 2017)

sahed01 said:


> working fine in oneplus 3 Android 7.0 (oxygen os 4.0.2)
> .
> Thank you for your work!

Click to collapse



how did you do it? mine just keeps telling "no internet connection"


----------



## //SkylarFlux// (Jan 19, 2017)

any G3 (any variants) users tried this method?


----------



## sahed01 (Jan 19, 2017)

yannocahiles said:


> how did you do it? mine just keeps telling "no internet connection"

Click to collapse



first it will do that. NO Internet connection. but juts ignore that. you'll be good to go.


----------



## EuEra (Jan 20, 2017)

Which version do i use for the oneplus 3T arm or arm64


----------



## Williquah (Jan 20, 2017)

EuEra said:


> Which version do i use for the oneplus 3T arm or arm64

Click to collapse



OnePlus 3T use arm64


----------



## kryzeK (Jan 20, 2017)

Changelogs please :/


----------



## tanpro260196 (Jan 20, 2017)

Yep, change log please.... :|


----------



## raosahab (Jan 20, 2017)

*Does it supported by samsung galaxy note 3*



Fknt00 said:


> *  [MOD] [Android 7.0+] [arm/arm64/x86] [nodpi]
> Assistant Enabler v5.0_1*
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Does it supported by samsung galaxy note 3 sm n900 exynos version. With cyanogenmod 13.0 with android 6.0 marshmallow.???

https://forum.xda-developers.com/ga...0-xsm-n900-unofficial-cyanogenmod-13-t3468077

thanks

---------- Post added at 05:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:24 AM ----------

does it supported by samsung galaxy note 3 sm n900 exynos version with lineage os 14.1 with nougat 7.1 ??

[7.1.x|SM-N900| Unofficial LineageOS 14.1 (ha_3g)


https://forum.xda-developers.com/ga...1-xsm-n900-unofficial-cyanogenmod-14-t3526992


----------



## Williquah (Jan 20, 2017)

raosahab said:


> Does it supported by samsung galaxy note 3 sm n900 exynos version. With cyanogenmod 13.0 with android 6.0 marshmallow.???
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/ga...0-xsm-n900-unofficial-cyanogenmod-13-t3468077
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Assistant is for Nougat 7.0+ as the OP mentions on the first page so it probably won't work on 6.0 MM, but it should work on Note 3 Lineage OS 14.1 Nougat 7.1, (UNI is mentioned again in the OP) it's basically just a modded Google App (Velvet.apk) so it should. If you're really worried maybe get someone to test it first.

---------- Post added at 01:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:04 AM ----------




//SkylarFlux// said:


> any G3 (any variants) users tried this method?

Click to collapse



Probably gonna try it tomorrow on my VS985


----------



## Animizio (Jan 20, 2017)

I will test this right now
Get Assistent or how it was named on Google play didn't worked for me


----------



## //SkylarFlux// (Jan 20, 2017)

Williquah said:


> Assistant is for Nougat 7.0+ as the OP mentions on the first page so it probably won't work on 6.0 MM, but it should work on Note 3 Lineage OS 14.1 Nougat 7.1, (UNI is mentioned again in the OP) it's basically just a modded Google App (Velvet.apk) so it should. If you're really worried maybe get someone to test it first.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:04 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for informing, will include as optional mods in my XOSP build if it works for you
:good:


----------



## EuEra (Jan 20, 2017)

Williquah said:


> OnePlus 3T use arm64

Click to collapse



Thanks buddy


----------



## abhi03 (Jan 20, 2017)

will this survive automatic google app beta update ??


----------



## Williquah (Jan 20, 2017)

EuEra said:


> Thanks buddy

Click to collapse



No problem.


----------



## Williquah (Jan 20, 2017)

Confirmed working on LG G3 (VS985) running ResurrectionRemix-v5.8.0 (7.1.1) and Super package OpenGAPPS

Including some screenies too! 

   



//SkylarFlux// said:


> Thank you for informing, will include as optional mods in my XOSP build if it works for you
> :good:

Click to collapse


----------



## Williquah (Jan 20, 2017)

abhi03 said:


> will this survive automatic google app beta update ??

Click to collapse



You can easily re-flash over it if not, I'll let you know if mine survives next beta update though. 
I would have it not automatically update if you can.


----------



## gr8techie (Jan 20, 2017)

Hello @Fknt00 ,

Great job there! I just flashed the latest v5 zip on Unofficial XOSP for OP2 and this works great. Thanks. Also, want to know if it is OK to update Velvet from PlayStore. Will it work fine or get broken?


----------



## //SkylarFlux// (Jan 20, 2017)

Williquah said:


> Confirmed working on LG G3 (VS985) running ResurrectionRemix-v5.8.0 (7.1.1) and Super package OpenGAPPS
> 
> Including some screenies too!

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot for your help, will soon open a forum for XOSP d855 but also VS985 if builds end up successful. :highfive:


----------



## DominickLo (Jan 20, 2017)

How can i get this assistant for Redmi 3S Prime ?


----------



## sadnblueish (Jan 20, 2017)

I searched the thread but didnt find as how to uninstall/remove this Mod...Help please.


----------



## lordmago (Jan 20, 2017)

sadnblueish said:


> I searched the thread but didnt find as how to uninstall/remove this Mod...Help please.

Click to collapse



It is suggested to flash again the rom.


----------



## Williquah (Jan 20, 2017)

sadnblueish said:


> I searched the thread but didnt find as how to uninstall/remove this Mod...Help please.

Click to collapse



If you don't want to re-flash your ROM, you could try replacing your build.prop and your Google App (Velvet.apk) probably located in "/system/priv-app/Velvet" OR "/system/app/Velvet".

If I remember correctly this is all that is listed in the update script within this Zip, so it should work.

I think even just replacing the new Velvet.apk should work well enough.

I'm not sure if there's a reason re-flashing your ROM is suggested, so if you're not going to, try anything else at your own risk.

---------- Post added at 12:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:15 AM ----------




//SkylarFlux// said:


> Thanks a lot for your help, will soon open a forum for XOSP d855 but also VS985 if builds end up successful. :highfive:

Click to collapse



My pleasure, I will certainly follow your builds whenever you begin the forums!

Good luck! :highfive:


----------



## Fknt00 (Jan 21, 2017)

gr8techie said:


> Hello @Fknt00 ,
> 
> Great job there! I just flashed the latest v5 zip on Unofficial XOSP for OP2 and this works great. Thanks. Also, want to know if it is OK to update Velvet from PlayStore. Will it work fine or get broken?

Click to collapse



Of course, you can update normally.


----------



## ForgottenDude (Jan 21, 2017)

Williquah said:


> Confirmed working on LG G3 (VS985) running ResurrectionRemix-v5.8.0 (7.1.1) and Super package OpenGAPPS
> 
> Including some screenies too!
> 
> View attachment 4010144 View attachment 4010145 View attachment 4010146 View attachment 4010147

Click to collapse



Dude, Resurrection Remix includes Google Assistant out of the box.


----------



## Animizio (Jan 21, 2017)

Tested now and it works... But I get a weird bug.. The sound from the Assistent is sometimes load and sometimes very very quit. So first question is load and second is quit.. Really weird.. 

Gesendet von meinem OnePlus 3T


----------



## Williquah (Jan 21, 2017)

ForgottenDude said:


> Dude, Resurrection Remix includes Google Assistant out of the box.

Click to collapse



I realize that now, regardless, the assistant enabler still worked.
Thanks for killing my excitement though


----------



## Dyt199412syam (Jan 21, 2017)

Request: @Fknt00 can you add assistant enabler addon script please!? So the mod will be always hold out in the system although we update the rom. Thank you for advance.


----------



## elFaraonKing (Jan 21, 2017)

*Not workng on Honor 8 FRD-L09*

Hi, I've got a Honor 8 (Android 7.0) and I tried to flash the zip with twrp recovery but it doesn't work.


----------



## explorer-10 (Jan 21, 2017)

Can this be flashed  without root?
edit: Also, if at the very least that it needs the bootloader to be unlocked and have a custom recovery, won't unlocking the bootloader somehow break Android Pay?


----------



## brotbuexe (Jan 21, 2017)

explorer-10 said:


> Can this be flashed without root?
> edit: Also, if at the very least that it needs the bootloader to be unlocked and have a custom recovery, won't unlocking the bootloader somehow break Android Pay?

Click to collapse



Yes it can be flashed without root.
To flash it you have to use a custom recovery. So yes you have to unlock the bootloader.
I don't know what that means to Android pay.


----------



## Jako81624 (Jan 21, 2017)

Awesome work but annoyingly doesn't work in Android Auto even with the box permanently ticked across.  Might be a google thing though considering its greyed out


----------



## acr123 (Jan 21, 2017)

sahed01 said:


> first it will do that. NO Internet connection. but juts ignore that. you'll be good to go.

Click to collapse



Using Nook HD+ & latest version of Nougat 7.1 I have cleaned data from Google & Google play services. Also is using Google beta , under settings I see Google Assistant but under settings getting trouble connecting message saying to check connection. I have ignored but nothing happens. I do seem to still have the usual google search information showing info from google. I also edited the build prop file.
Any suggestions??


----------



## bambooryder (Jan 22, 2017)

*Retrain every time?*



lantigua said:


> It worked. But still cant use OK Google Everywhere. It is still asking me to retrain whenever I "ok google" from home screen.

Click to collapse



I have the same issue got a fix yet?


----------



## alvintimothyjr (Jan 22, 2017)

daniele_veri said:


> Bootloop on Resurrection Rom, Nexus 6p 7.1.1, can we have a uninstaller too?
> 
> Edit1: worked fine after 1 reboot, the assistant is accessible long pressing the home button

Click to collapse



Isn't this baked into RR?


----------



## mackeev (Jan 22, 2017)

I have v5.0_1 installed on my devices (arm and arm64) and it seems to work fine on both. Now I see there's v6.0_7. Should we update to this version?


----------



## CaptainKnox (Jan 24, 2017)

You're awesome!!!! Thanks a lot for this one!!!:good:


----------



## origitat (Jan 24, 2017)

mackeev said:


> I have v5.0_1 installed on my devices (arm and arm64) and it seems to work fine on both. Now I see there's v6.0_7. Should we update to this version?

Click to collapse



Same thing I am wondering.


----------



## psygarden (Jan 24, 2017)

Confirmed working on Kenzo on Official RR 5.8.0
Much thanks.!


----------



## PGHammer (Jan 24, 2017)

*No; however....*



raphytaffy said:


> Does this break Android Pay?

Click to collapse



Being rooted breaks Android Pay (or any of the alternatives - including Samsung Pay and VISA Checkout).


----------



## Davehimself (Jan 24, 2017)

All working fine so far, thanks a lot for this work!!!

There is one thing I've noticed. Those information, that were on the old google now before doesn't have a voice output. For example "what time is it" or question about the weather. those things will be displayed, but unfortunately not spoken from google like other things, which are google assistant exclusive. It was a nice feature to ask for the time, so does anybody know how to get the voice output for the old google now commands too ?

Thx
Dave


----------



## notameme (Jan 25, 2017)

Thanks for posting this


----------



## sudoxd (Jan 26, 2017)

brotbuexe said:


> Yes it can be flashed without root.
> To flash it you have to use a custom recovery. So yes you have to unlock the bootloader.
> I don't know what that means to Android pay.

Click to collapse



Android pay will not work.

Sent from my m8 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewJackson144 (Jan 26, 2017)

Thanks a lots for your crucial tips.


----------



## grimez (Jan 26, 2017)

I can't get OK Google Everywhere to stick, the toggle keeps resetting itself...

I'm running Simple AOSP on my Nexus 5X with ElementalX kernel.  Any ideas?


----------



## otaviobonder (Jan 26, 2017)

My default system language is Portuguese, but I also chose English as a second language.

I can see the Google Assistant, but it asks for me to change my system language in order to work. Can't I maintain my default language and use Google Assistant in English?


----------



## Mimisf (Jan 26, 2017)

otaviobonder said:


> My default system language is Portuguese, but I also chose English as a second language.
> 
> I can see the Google Assistant, but it asks for me to change my system language in order to work. Can't I maintain my default language and use Google Assistant in English?

Click to collapse



No unfortunately..


----------



## zaibansari20 (Jan 27, 2017)

Your mods is working flawlessly 

Thanks for the great work ??


----------



## Angelos N. (Jan 27, 2017)

Do i need to install Google App separate?


----------



## BruceWayne54 (Jan 28, 2017)

Can I update the Google app after installing this mod?


----------



## zurik (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice work! But please make it to work without changing the phone's language.... I mean not to change system's language.


----------



## sudoxd (Jan 28, 2017)

BruceWayne54 said:


> Can I update the Google app after installing this mod?

Click to collapse



Worked fine for me


Sent from my m8 using Tapatalk


----------



## boxcar8028 (Jan 29, 2017)

mod works great on stock rooted n6p. great job! thanks man!


----------



## origitat (Jan 30, 2017)

Can anyone advise how battery life is affected for always aware OK Google? is there a noticeable drain associated with it?


----------



## Mimisf (Jan 30, 2017)

origitat said:


> Can anyone advise how battery life is affected for always aware OK Google? is there a noticeable drain associated with it?

Click to collapse



Very minimal on my device..


----------



## mgeranimus (Jan 31, 2017)

Google App 6.11.20  a new version is released and it is not a beta. please update


----------



## junostik (Jan 31, 2017)

Williquah said:


> OnePlus 3T use arm64

Click to collapse



Bro, I am running OnePlus 3T OxygenOS 4.0.1, TWRP 3.0.2 rooted. Should I flash using G-Assistant v6.0_7 arm64 (Based on: Google App v6.10.37). Any suggestions?

Cheers 

Junostik


----------



## Williquah (Feb 1, 2017)

junostik said:


> Bro, I am running OnePlus 3T OxygenOS 4.0.1, TWRP 3.0.2 rooted. Should I flash using G-Assistant v6.0_7 arm64 (Based on: Google App v6.10.37). Any suggestions?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Junostik

Click to collapse



If you do want Google Assistant, then yes! You sound all set up to me.


----------



## Cnhamm532 (Feb 1, 2017)

Anyone have an issue where assistant dictates a message and tries to send, then it says it can't send it?




NVM, just figured it out. Sorry for the wasted post


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2017)

couldn't flash in Asus zf5 x86 flashing failed via twrp


----------



## geekychandu (Feb 1, 2017)

Is there anyway i can enable without root?


----------



## El_Saam (Feb 2, 2017)

Nice work Fknt00! Is there a way to uninstall assistant? Thanks!


----------



## macuis (Feb 3, 2017)

Works great on my OnePlus One, thanks for the MOD!


----------



## pafaisal (Feb 3, 2017)

do i need to root ?


----------



## klaust58 (Feb 3, 2017)

pafaisal said:


> do i need to root ?

Click to collapse



Nope...but you need a custom-recovery to flash the zip


----------



## Wbdsgnr (Feb 4, 2017)

---


----------



## Anarchy16 (Feb 4, 2017)

Wbdsgnr said:


> So everything works, but.... major security problem. When i use 'ok google' from the lockscreen, it launches assistant and automatically unlocks my phone without a password. Am i the only one with this happening?

Click to collapse



lol . that why it need "your" voice


----------



## Wbdsgnr (Feb 4, 2017)

Anarchy16 said:


> lol . that why it need "your" voice

Click to collapse



My bad lol. Wasn't aware I had ever turned that on, but apparently I had!


----------



## Battlecreed5 (Feb 5, 2017)

Do I need to install nano gapps to make this work or it will work over pico gapps and installs google app.

---------- Post added at 05:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:50 AM ----------




Wbdsgnr said:


> My bad lol. Wasn't aware I had ever turned that on, but apparently I had!

Click to collapse



You can disable it in trusted voice settings.


----------



## Mouchoir (Feb 6, 2017)

Hello !

I have two questions : first of, you say in your video that it's for Nougat devices.
I currently have a Marshmallow rooted Oneplus One with CM 13.1-ZNH2KAS254. Is there any way I can install Google Assistant ?

Also, does it wipe your device when you install it ?

Thanks a lot for your answers


----------



## BruceWayne54 (Feb 6, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> couldn't flash in Asus zf5 x86 flashing failed via twrp

Click to collapse



Which version did you flash?

---------- Post added at 02:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:08 PM ----------




Mouchoir said:


> Hello !
> 
> I have two questions : first of, you say in your video that it's for Nougat devices.
> I currently have a Marshmallow rooted Oneplus One with CM 13.1-ZNH2KAS254. Is there any way I can install Google Assistant ?
> ...

Click to collapse



You can use xposed to get assistant and it doesn't wipe your device.


----------



## Jaybeann (Feb 6, 2017)

I loaded it onto my N6, but have run into a problem. Every time I activate it using voice, "Okay Google," it takes me to a screen to "Teach the Assistant to recognize your voice." It does this every time even though I've re-trained the voice model numerous times. I can click "Do it later," and it will send me to the Assistant, but that ruins the purpose of being voice activated/hands free. Is there any fix for this? Something I'm missing?


----------



## Cnhamm532 (Feb 6, 2017)

Jaybeann said:


> I loaded it onto my N6, but have run into a problem. Every time I activate it using voice, "Okay Google," it takes me to a screen to "Teach the Assistant to recognize your voice." It does this every time even though I've re-trained the voice model numerous times. I can click "Do it later," and it will send me to the Assistant, but that ruins the purpose of being voice activated/hands free. Is there any fix for this? Something I'm missing?

Click to collapse




Try chop assistant from play store


----------



## pafaisal (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi
I installed in on my mi5 Lineage os nightly. It is working great. But when I updated the next nightly version, Google assistant gone. 
Do I need to install the zip file again..?


----------



## mr-mauro (Feb 7, 2017)

pafaisal said:


> Hi
> I installed in on my mi5 Lineage os nightly. It is working great. But when I updated the next nightly version, Google assistant gone.
> Do I need to install the zip file again..?

Click to collapse



Yep


----------



## yakie996 (Feb 7, 2017)

do you need to update with he google app or can you just flash a random version? isn't there a universal version for all google app versions?


----------



## nate5711 (Feb 8, 2017)

Is using this zip better than changing the build prop,if I update my google app will I lose the assistant???


----------



## froader (Feb 8, 2017)

It's working great for me. I initially updated build.prop, but that's for your whole phone. As you could imagine it can cause issues!
Flashed this zip and it doesn't mess with the build.prop and only says Pixel in the Assistant settings. I'm very much happy with this, but I'd also like to know more about how it works and what is modified with the flash.


----------



## nate5711 (Feb 8, 2017)

froader said:


> It's working great for me. I initially updated build.prop, but that's for your whole phone. As you could imagine it can cause issues!
> Flashed this zip and it doesn't mess with the build.prop and only says Pixel in the Assistant settings. I'm very much happy with this, but I'd also like to know more about how it works and what is modified with the flash.

Click to collapse



Updating the google app didn't take away the assistant, thanks for the info on using the build prop..


----------



## froader (Feb 8, 2017)

nate5711 said:


> Updating the google app didn't take away the assistant, thanks for the info on using the build prop..

Click to collapse



No prob and good to hear about your update. Best I can tell it's a server side switch. Where I reverted my build.prop to stock, Google Assistant was no longer and instead "now" or whatever it's called.


----------



## echo92 (Feb 11, 2017)

froader said:


> No prob and good to hear about your update. Best I can tell it's a server side switch. Where I reverted my build.prop to stock, Google Assistant was no longer and instead "now" or whatever it's called.

Click to collapse



Might be due to your stock build.prop no longer having the ro.opa.eligible_device=true line (which activates Google Assistant), if not present or changed to false, I believe your phone reverts back to Google Now. This mod does edit/update your build.prop to include that line as a script file, but presumably keeps the right permissions so nothing goes wrong


----------



## froader (Feb 11, 2017)

echo92 said:


> Might be due to your stock build.prop no longer having the ro.opa.eligible_device=true line (which activates Google Assistant), if not present or changed to false, I believe your phone reverts back to Google Now. This mod does edit/update your build.prop to include that line as a script file, but presumably keeps the right permissions so nothing goes wrong

Click to collapse



That build.prop statement was from using an app from the play store called Get Assistant - Root. Prior to posting, I used your flash able, which is certainly much better and my phone is no longer recognized as a Pixel, other than for GA. Thanks for the details. I just updated to the February image and your post reminded me to check if I still has GA, which I didn't. Flashed your zip again and all good! Thanks for putting this together!


----------



## echo92 (Feb 11, 2017)

froader said:


> That build.prop statement was from using an app from the play store called Get Assistant - Root. Prior to posting, I used your flash able, which is certainly much better and my phone is no longer recognized as a Pixel, other than for GA. Thanks for the details. I just updated to the February image and your post reminded me to check if I still has GA, which I didn't. Flashed your zip again and all good! Thanks for putting this together!

Click to collapse



Woo, good to hear it works, though I didn't do anything for this zip - the thanks should go to Fknt00 (the OP) and the other developers that brought us the modified Google Assistant (that behaves well!) and the package to make it simple to install


----------



## froader (Feb 11, 2017)

echo92 said:


> Woo, good to hear it works, though I didn't do anything for this zip - the thanks should go to Fknt00 (the OP) and the other developers that brought us the modified Google Assistant (that behaves well!) and the package to make it simple to install

Click to collapse



Yep! I didn't pay attention to your name. Woops. Thanks goes to the OP Fknt00 for putting this together. Works like a charm!!


----------



## thefraggle (Feb 12, 2017)

All working fine! Thanks for that.


----------



## Dr.Kalai (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks bro.:highfive:


----------



## JDMpire (Feb 14, 2017)

Installed on my LG V20. Everything works except the anytime "OK Google" detection. Whenever I toggle it on, without fail 10 seconds later it turns itself off. Nothing I've tried can fix this.


----------



## destinypham (Feb 22, 2017)

*Disapper after update OTA rom Lineage*

Like tittle, have any method to solve that problem? can i have to flash zip after update OTA?


----------



## shivam kapoor (Feb 22, 2017)

destinypham said:


> Like tittle, have any method to solve that problem? can i have to flash zip after update OTA?

Click to collapse



You have to flash zip file again after ota update.

Sent from my Moto G4 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hende (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi!
How can I solve it?
Thank you for help!


----------



## SORAnoDYStopia (Mar 1, 2017)

Hende said:


> Hi!
> How can I solve it?
> Thank you for help!

Click to collapse



You can only record audio to one destination. Meaning while you are using Shazam you can't use assistant.


----------



## noneya1 (Mar 1, 2017)

m2d3 said:


> I'm having problems getting the Assistant to work.
> System language is English (United States) and I only have the now on tap option, which I didn't have before but nothing pops up about the Assistant. Tried to clear appdata + wiped cache. Running CM14.1 on a One M7 here.
> 
> Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse




Cm or lineage?


----------



## marqobazua (Mar 2, 2017)

I got Error: 7 on TWRP i have Oneplus 3 with FreedomOs 4.0.3


----------



## gokhandroid (Mar 3, 2017)

It (6.0_7) doesn't work with the latest Google Beta update (6.14.12.21.arm64). I cleared the data of Google App, flashed the zip again, it still does not work. I have been using it with previous updates without any problems. My device is Oneplus 3T. Any solutions?


----------



## Vaibhunk786 (Mar 3, 2017)

gokhandroid said:


> It (6.0_7) doesn't work with the latest Google Beta update (6.14.12.21.arm64). I cleared the data of Google App, flashed the zip again, it still does not work. I have been using it with previous updates without any problems. My device is Oneplus 3T. Any solutions?

Click to collapse




I am experiencing the same thing , this mod is not working with the latest google apk . i think we should wait for the official google assistant .


----------



## gokhandroid (Mar 3, 2017)

Vaibhunk786 said:


> I am experiencing the same thing , this mod is not working with the latest google apk . i think we should wait for the official google assistant .

Click to collapse



Apparently latest Google Beta activates Google Assistant, I guess it clashed with this mod. I left the Google Beta program, now the mod is working again.


----------



## Vaibhunk786 (Mar 3, 2017)

gokhandroid said:


> Apparently latest Google Beta activates Google Assistant, I guess it clashed with this mod. I left the Google Beta program, now the mod is working again.

Click to collapse





oh okay , I removed the mod ,now i am gonna wait for the official google update


----------



## gokhandroid (Mar 3, 2017)

Vaibhunk786 said:


> oh okay , I removed the mod ,now i am gonna wait for the official google update

Click to collapse



How did you remove it?


----------



## Vaibhunk786 (Mar 3, 2017)

gokhandroid said:


> How did you remove it?

Click to collapse




Download Build.prop editor and remove the last line in it which is ro.opa.eligible_device=true and you will get rid of this mod and will again get the google now pressing the home button .


----------



## kikan (Mar 4, 2017)

Vaibhunk786 said:


> Download Build.prop editor and remove the last line in it which is ro.opa.eligible_device=true and you will get rid of this mod and will again get the google now pressing the home button .

Click to collapse



not working for me, 
i dont have this line (ro.opa.eligible_device=true)

other solutions?


by
kikan


----------



## Vaibhunk786 (Mar 4, 2017)

kikan said:


> not working for me,
> i dont have this line (ro.opa.eligible_device=true)
> 
> other solutions?
> ...

Click to collapse





Its not possible . without this line , google assistant cannot work . can you supply me your build.prop file .?


----------



## kikan (Mar 4, 2017)

Vaibhunk786 said:


> Its not possible . without this line , google assistant cannot work . can you supply me your build.prop file .?

Click to collapse



hi, thanks for reply, 

i had this line, but i removed it, because i need to test if will help,  

now i add this line, but   o.k. google will not work, it ask me to teach the assistant to recognize my voice every time..


----------



## Vaibhunk786 (Mar 4, 2017)

kikan said:


> hi, thanks for reply,
> 
> i had this line, but i removed it, because i need to test if will help,
> 
> now i add this line, but   o.k. google will not work, it ask me to teach the assistant to recognize my voice every time..

Click to collapse




You can try flashing this mod again in your twrp , and then open build.prop and then again remove the file , and update google app to the latest version . Reboot your phone . You can see google now turned on automatically  . It worked for me . Can work for you too !!


----------



## kikan (Mar 4, 2017)

Vaibhunk786 said:


> You can try flashing this mod again in your twrp , and then open build.prop and then again remove the file , and update google app to the latest version . Reboot your phone . You can see google now turned on automatically  . It worked for me . Can work for you too !!

Click to collapse



i will do it now..

1,) install this mod
2,) remove the line ro.opa.eligible_device=true,   do I  need to reboot at this point or not?
3,) update google app
4,) reboot my phone

i wil test now


----------



## Vaibhunk786 (Mar 4, 2017)

kikan said:


> i will do it now..
> 
> 1,) install this mod
> 2,) remove the line ro.opa.eligible_device=true,   do I  need to reboot at this point or not?
> ...

Click to collapse




2nd reboot is not necessary , but  reboot at last . Test it and tell me the results .


----------



## kikan (Mar 4, 2017)

Vaibhunk786 said:


> 2nd reboot is not necessary , but  reboot at last . Test it and tell me the results .

Click to collapse



not working, after update to version 6.13.25.21.arm64  o.k. google hot word not working..

thanks for help..

---------- Post added at 12:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 PM ----------




kikan said:


> i will do it now..
> 
> 1,) install this mod
> 2,) remove the line ro.opa.eligible_device=true,   do I  need to reboot at this point or not?
> ...

Click to collapse



this solution for me is not working.

 after update to version 6.13.25.21.arm64 o.k. google hot word not working..

thanks for help..


----------



## nate5711 (Mar 6, 2017)

kikan said:


> not working, after update to version 6.13.25.21.arm64  o.k. google hot word not working..
> 
> thanks for help..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried going into setting/apps/google play services/storage/ manage space/clear data, this may help you get it working.


----------



## loreGas (Mar 7, 2017)

The assistant is rolling out in selected countries on android 6.0+. I dont live in a supported country, does this method still work? Shall I just install the latest google app apk or will it check my country and enable the assistant based on that?


----------



## kronflux (Mar 10, 2017)

@Fknt00, Can we get an update for this in the meantime while we wait for official rollout? We are at 6.13.25.21 now, this mod is quite out of date. I've been getting odd behavior lately with this mod, sometimes while screen is off it doesn't wake for ok google, but still makes the sound.


----------



## Thái Sơn Nguyễn Đình (Mar 15, 2017)

sorry sir, i have a trouble with my phone, i use zenfone 5, i flashed it file but bug 255, can you fix it ?


----------



## axelxxxxx (Mar 16, 2017)

and how can i remove it ?


----------



## srijansaxena11 (Mar 19, 2017)

*Video tutorial*

Full video tutorial:


Video Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xdlj6XuLQy8


----------



## Mar-cel (Mar 20, 2017)

any update ??


----------



## Raiz (Mar 22, 2017)

ELoTRIX said:


> any update ??

Click to collapse



now Google Assistant is available for all Android device 6.0 and higher


----------



## Mar-cel (Mar 22, 2017)

RaiZProduction said:


> now Google Assistant is available for all Android device 6.0 and higher

Click to collapse



I don't have it with 7.1.1


----------



## Raiz (Mar 22, 2017)

ELoTRIX said:


> I don't have it with 7.1.1

Click to collapse



Ok it maybe a fake info I read ,sorry


----------



## mr612 (Mar 23, 2017)

*Good Work Thanks*

I just installed v6 of the assistant on lineage os 14.1 it works perfectly fine.
Thanks to the developer for this mod


----------



## antariksh (Mar 27, 2017)

This MOD is still working on Latest Lineage builds.
By editing build.prop the Assistant gets enabled but it doesn't load up.
Maybe the trick is to keeping the Google app in system partition.
Thanks a lot, anyway.


----------



## KyleBryant (Mar 28, 2017)

Works like a charm on metro pcs LG Aristo ?


----------



## raphadko (Apr 28, 2017)

Galaxy S7 won't detect 'Ok google' when screen is off and phone is not charging. Any ideas how to make this work?


----------



## classic757 (Apr 30, 2017)

@Fknt00,
Thanks so much for this mod!
Working great on XenonHD rom 7.1.2.
Google Assistant didn't show up at first so I went into Google App and cleared data, still no go. Went into Google App again and Google Play Services, cleared data from both apps and Voila! Google Assistant is working. One thing I noticed is that if I long press the home button I get my most recents but if i just tap the home button then Google Assistant appears. Also, I only had to set up my trained voice one time so that's good.
Again, thanks for this great mod! :good:


----------



## steffen68ffm (May 2, 2017)

How can i activate the assistant without the home button. My home button is for hivoice and i cant change this. The assistant is on settings of google, but i cant activate this


----------



## tmihai20 (May 2, 2017)

classic757 said:


> @Fknt00,
> Thanks so much for this mod!
> Working great on XenonHD rom 7.1.2.
> Google Assistant didn't show up at first so I went into Google App and cleared data, still no go. Went into Google App again and Google Play Services, cleared data from both apps and Voila! Google Assistant is working. One thing I noticed is that if I long press the home button I get my most recents but if i just tap the home button then Google Assistant appears. Also, I only had to set up my trained voice one time so that's good.
> Again, thanks for this great mod! :good:

Click to collapse



What about "OK Google"? Does it not activate the Google Assistant? I understand that it should. I got Google Assistant on both my phones (LG G4 and Galaxy S6) officially a few weeks ago.


----------



## rushi.ranpise16 (May 10, 2017)

*For 6.0+*

https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/guide-enable-google-assistant-6-0-t3586923


----------



## i_am_mayank (May 13, 2017)

Sir i am using 7.1.1 resurrection remix rom in my yu yunique please tell me that google assistant work or not.....


----------



## ale5000 (May 13, 2017)

Will I get the Google Assistant if I install Google App 7.1.29.16?


----------



## Cnhamm532 (May 16, 2017)

i_am_mayank said:


> Sir i am using 7.1.1 resurrection remix rom in my yu yunique please tell me that google assistant work or not.....

Click to collapse




I'm on Resurrection as well and it should work. You really just need to update Google app from play store. They've fixed it and i can verify that it is working on mine

Sent from my vs985 using XDA Labs


----------



## luffy54 (May 17, 2017)

So farewell to "OK Google" and mechanical responses, since Assistant is able to hold natural conversations, a bit like Siri, but even more advanced according to Google.


________________________________________________________________________________
galaxy s10 samsung galaxy s8


----------



## Mark2014 (May 28, 2017)

After flash newest version for 7.1.2 on my victara xt1092 (moto x 2014), I can't see it anywhere. 
My language is English and I cleared Gòogle app data. No option for Home button (see screenshot).
How can I fix this ?
Update: My bad, I flashed wrong files.
Ít works like a charm  So tks.


----------



## LGZACRO (Jun 1, 2017)

Awesome! This fixed OK Google problem on my Oneplus 2 Android 7.1 with LineageOS.


----------



## Mark2014 (Jun 3, 2017)

How do I enable "Ok google" hot word?


----------



## KyleBryant (Jun 3, 2017)

Mark2014 said:


> How do I enable "Ok google" hot word?

Click to collapse



I noticed that not working on mine too but it's not a problem for me.


----------



## Gokul 007 (Jun 4, 2017)

All installed properly bt i can't go to assistant settings always showing "Trouble connection check your connection and try again" but i have good internet connection plz anyone help.. thanks

---------- Post added at 11:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 AM ----------

I installed properly but i can't go to assistant settings it always showing "Trouble connection check your connection and try again" plz anyone help.. thanks

---------- Post added at 11:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 AM ----------




Fknt00 said:


> [MOD] [Android 7.0+] [arm/arm64/x86] [nodpi]
> G-Assistant v6.0_7 (Assistant Enabler)
> 
> ￼
> ...

Click to collapse







I installed properly but i can't go to assistant settings it always showing "Trouble connection check your connection and try again" plz anyone help.. thanks


----------



## jb.NY (Jun 4, 2017)

I have enabled assistant on Xiaomi Mi5 with android 7 running, But some commands are not working, like "set a timer", or "set a reminder",
whats should I do?
how can I revert back to Google now? I have removed ''ro.opa.eligible_device=true" from build.prop, but Google assistant is still there!


----------



## kmaljane (Jun 10, 2017)

Thanks, working fine


----------



## kwasi76 (Jun 13, 2017)

Download page always gives me "no mirrors found".
Is that a Problem of androidfileshost or has the file to be reupped?


----------



## Djmixerno1 (Jun 20, 2017)

The field for Always say "ok Google" is gray. Can someone Help?

LG G5 H850 Version 7.1.2 using Dynamic Gapps.


----------



## Chibatok (Jul 4, 2017)

*testing*

testing


----------



## jb.NY (Jul 20, 2017)

Guys can anyone make calls with it? I cant do that, it wont do a thing if I'd tell it to call someone... 
all the persmissions are given, but assisstant cant make calls cant set reminders and so one
My phone is xiaomi Mi5


----------



## Besmirched (Jul 29, 2017)

jb.NY said:


> Guys can anyone make calls with it? I cant do that, it wont do a thing if I'd tell it to call someone...
> all the persmissions are given, but assisstant cant make calls cant set reminders and so one
> My phone is xiaomi Mi5

Click to collapse



Yes you can make calls and set timers, you can even ask it what your name is and if it thinks you are good looking, ask it to tell you a joke, flip a coin etc. I have a rednote 3 running lineage os 14.1. It's a cool app.


----------



## jb.NY (Jul 30, 2017)

Besmirched said:


> Yes you can make calls and set timers, you can even ask it what your name is and if it thinks you are good looking, ask it to tell you a joke, flip a coin etc. I have a rednote 3 running lineage os 14.1. It's a cool app.

Click to collapse



But it wont make call when I ask from it, it wont make calls, it wont set reminders, it wont take notes.... it wont do anything when I ask it to! except searching the web, that part is ok...
I don't know whats wrong with it, when I tell it to "call mom" it understand that but wont do anything, wont make the call, nothing happens!


----------



## backslashV (Aug 24, 2017)

Link is dead


----------



## _Barti2605_ (Aug 26, 2017)

Is it working on Lineage OS 7.1.2?


----------



## richowirawan (Aug 27, 2017)

_Barti2605_ said:


> Is it working on Lineage OS 7.1.2?

Click to collapse



Yes it works.


----------



## El_zahar (Sep 22, 2017)

Fknt00 said:


> [MOD] [Android 7.0+] [arm/arm64/x86] [nodpi]
> G-Assistant v6.0_7 (Assistant Enabler)
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How to uninstall?


----------



## galen2 (Oct 5, 2017)

Why no more updates on apk? search included on zip is a old version now, google app is on 7.12.22 and zip includes 6.x

I prefer this way using a modded apk instead to modify build.prop

EDIT: just searching more info now u only have to add ro.opa_eligible_device=true to get google assistant, no  modded apk or device name change to pixel XL required.


----------



## nesherben (Nov 10, 2017)

spanish language is avaiable?


----------



## 2manyhobbies (Nov 11, 2017)

Thanks for this. My Ok Google detection option was grayed out.

Worked for me.

With...

Google 7.15.21.21
Assistant 0.1.174051423

On...

SM-N900P running LineageOS 14.1

[emoji16]


Sent from my KFFOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## AliasOfiuco (Nov 13, 2017)

Now "Ok Google" is working, the only feature that dosen't work is Ok Google when screen is off and battery is charging 
My device is Motorola Moto G XT 1032 Falcon with rom Lineage 14.1
Do you have the same problem? Is there any solution?
Thanks in advance


----------



## ChandanC29 (Jan 19, 2018)

*How To Uninstall*

This worked for me 
Steps To Uninstall : 
1) Download Latest version of Google app with ARM support of your device. Rename It to Velvet.apk
2) Open Downloaded Zip file Using Rar/Zarchiver and Goto System>Priv-app>Velvet and replace Renamed APK With Velvet.apk(Original Google app).
4) Now Go Back and Open "Scripts" and Extract "tweak.prop".
5) Edit " tweak.prop" Using Text Editor and Set "False" in Value.
6) Replace Edited "tweak.prop" file in Zip.
7) Done... Flash it In Recovery Mode :fingers-crossed: :highfive:
8)Dont Forget to clear data Of Google app after flash ZIP.


----------



## tarbis (Mar 6, 2018)

Works on moto g4 plus with Resurrection remix


----------



## Kulikingster (Apr 8, 2018)

Hi, is it operable in another language (Indonesian) if I download offline speech recognition with that language?


----------



## johnfrombluff (Jun 9, 2018)

*Thanks, but doesn't work for me*

Thanks for this, but I'm afraid it was unsuccessful for me.

I tried this on a Nexus 7 2017 (grouper) running LineageOS 14.1, but it broke my device. I installed it using TWRP, and when I rebooted it hung forever on the boot screen (that sayls "Google" and shows the unlocked icon). I had to reinstall LineageOS to get my device working again. Has anyone else had success with this device and OS?


----------



## Somendu (Jun 14, 2018)

Please someone Help me.
I am installed a Google assistant from here but in this google assistant only show me explore option. Your stuff option is not available in this assistant. Please help me and say from where I get this option  or assistant?


----------



## HectPz (Aug 18, 2018)

*thanks*

thankssssss, yo uso Lineage Os y utilize Gapps pico y tenia el problema que "Voice Match" detector de voz de "ok google" no tenia disponible y ni funcionaba. Pero ahora gracias. el asistente funciona bien y completo.  :good::good::good::good:


----------



## anjarys (Feb 5, 2019)

galen2 said:


> Why no more updates on apk? search included on zip is a old version now, google app is on 7.12.22 and zip includes 6.x
> 
> I prefer this way using a modded apk instead to modify build.prop
> 
> EDIT: just searching more info now u only have to add ro.opa_eligible_device=true to get google assistant, no  modded apk or device name change to pixel XL required.

Click to collapse



Where do i add those line, please?


----------



## Bootloop74 (Mar 4, 2019)

anjarys said:


> Where do i add those line, please?

Click to collapse



Build.prop
You need root and explorer with access to system


----------



## anjarys (Mar 29, 2019)

How to uninstall this from the system?


----------



## Worud (Apr 20, 2019)

*Thanks!*



Fknt00 said:


> *  [MOD] [Android 7.0+] [arm/arm64/x86] [nodpi]
> G-Assistant v6.0_7 (Assistant Enabler)*
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks.  Just flashed this mod to my note 3 Sprint and it's working great. I'm running LOS 15.1


----------



## rahkun (Oct 20, 2019)

Working great on Lenovo Vibe K5 Plus (A6020), thanks a lot all efforts involved!


----------



## AXONUS (Oct 30, 2019)

Nice work


----------



## hooooossamq (Jun 15, 2020)

thanks


----------

